# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  One Year Ago Today.............

## HuskerJohn

We were staying at Calabash House in Treasure Beach.

Eggy's Frenchman's Bay

----------


## Jim-Donna

I'm so happy you have fond memories of T.B.

----------


## WestEndGirl

Just returned from a week in TB on Saturday.  Heaven on Earth!

----------


## Jim-Donna

West end Girl may I ask where you stay while in T.B.? Did you drive? Do you ever rent a scooter? Jim and I LOVE that ares too.

----------


## WestEndGirl

Hi Donna, Good to hear from you!!!  I travelled with girlfriends this trip and stayed at La Casa Duna. It was WONDERFUL!  Didn't venture out much but when we did, we had a driver.  My next reach will probably be with my boyfriend & I would like to rent a scooter.  I'd be terrified to drive anywhere else on the island, but a scooter in TB might be do-able!!!  lol

----------

